# Súng massage cầm tay có giúp phục hồi hiệu quả như quảng cáo không?



## lynlyn (24/7/21)

vừa qua không ít PR về súng massage cầm tay giúp phục hồi tuyệt vời cho gymer sau lúc luyện tập, vậy loại phụ kiện tập gym này có thật sự hoàn hảo ko, hãy cộng Nhận định nhé.
*Súng massage cầm tay là gì?*
Súng mát xa cầm tay (Massage gun) là một trong những phụ kiện tập gym thời thượng nhất trong ngành nghề công nghiệp thể hình hiện nay. Những người ham thể dục thể thao và vận cổ vũ thường xuyên sử dụng súng mát-xa cầm tay để trâm bóp cơ trước và sau lúc tập hoặc bất kỳ lúc nào họ cảm thấy đau cơ.
Đọc thêm: *súng massage cầm tay nào tốt nhất*




*Súng massage cầm tay hữu hiệu thế nào?*
Trừ lúc bạn là một chuyên gia về vật lý trị liệu kèm dụng cụ chuyên dụng còn ko thì bạn rất khó để có thể định lượng được tác động của việc rung và liệu pháp gõ để giảm đau nhức cơ.
mặc dầu đã có đa dạng nghiên cứu cho thấy việc dùng liệu pháp gõ (đấm) giúp giảm tích tụ axit lactic và đau nhức, tuy nhiên để tối đa hóa lợi ích thì bạn phải biết cách dùng súng mát-xa đúng cách.
*Về khả năng phục hồi cơ bắp*
bạn có thể sử dụng súng massage cầm tay cho 1 số việc, trong khoảng giảm đau đến giảm ứng suất (stress relief). Phần đông mọi quý khách súng massage để giảm đau nhức và cứng khớp can hệ tới tập dượt, đặc biệt là những chứng đau nhức phát khởi muộn (DOMS).
Điều bạn nên nhớ là bạn cần phải dùng súng mát xa cầm tay lúc nào!
nếu như bạn đang phấn đấu giảm đau nhức cơ bắp sau khi tập thể dục, tốt nhất các bạn nên sử dụng súng mát-xa ngay sau lúc tập luyện để giúp giảm axit lactic và độc tố tàng trữ trong cơ bắp của các bạn. Áp dụng nhanh một lần nữa vào ngày hôm sau sẽ làm cải thiện lưu lượng máu, đưa oxy đến các cơ của bạn đồng thời nới lỏng những cơ bị cứng.
tuy nhiên, tiến hành điều này ko đều đặn và ko nhất quán có lẽ sẽ không giúp ích được gì rộng rãi.
Cũng giống như tập thể dục, lợi ích của việc sử dụng súng massage chỉ kéo dài giả dụ bạn duy trì sử dụng đều đặn. Để có kết quả tốt nhất và tuyệt vời giảm đau lâu dài, hãy giữ súng mát-xa trong túi tập thể dục hoặc sắp thiết bị tập luyện tại nhà để các bạn nhớ sử dụng trong thời gian nghỉ ngơi (cooldown).
*Nghiên cứu kể gì?*

Liệu pháp rung cũng có thể hoàn hảo như liệu pháp mát xa trong việc giảm đau nhức cơ, một phát hiện ấn tượng khi coi xét chứng cứ phong phú hỗ trợ liệu pháp thoa bóp để khôi phục cơ. (1-2)
lúc được sử dụng ngay sau lúc luyện tập, súng mát xa cầm tay có thể giảm đau nhức cơ khởi phát muộn, loại đau nhức xuất hiện sau 24-48 tiếng sau lúc tập dượt.(3)
Súng massage cầm tay có hữu hiệu trong việc giúp giảm đau sau lúc tập nhưng họ nên cứng cáp tham khảo quan điểm bác sĩ về cách sử dụng thích hợp trước lúc sử dụng.
các phát hiện này có phổ biến hẹn nhưng nhìn chung vẫn cần nhiều nghiên cứu mới để củng cố thêm về sự hiệu quả trong việc nghỉ dưỡng cơ của súng mát xa cầm tay, những nghiên cứu tương tự có những tránh được, gồm những cả thực tiễn là đau nhức được tự Con số.
Bài viết liên quan: *có nên dùng máy massage cầm tay*
*Đối với hiệu suất thể thao*
dùng súng mát-xa trước khi tập tành đạt được phổ biến ích lợi giống như dùng súng sau khi tập luyện. Bằng cách tăng cường lưu lượng máu đến những khu vực được nhắm mục tiêu, các bạn có thể kích thích cơ bắp tập thể dục với sự gia tăng cường oxy và dưỡng chất.
*Nghiên cứu kể gì?*

dùng súng mát-xa trong thời kỳ khởi động có thể làm giảm cảm giác mỏi cơ khi tập dượt. Các nhà kỹ thuật ko chắc liệu liệu pháp rung có làm giảm sự mỏi mệt thực sự hay ko, nhưng ngay cả bất chợt, hiệu ứng giả dược có thể là một điều rất mạnh mẽ.
Một nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng dùng súng mát-xa trước khi tập thể dục có thể làm giảm tổng khối lượng vi mô trong cơ (tổn thương cơ khiến bạn bị đau) lúc so sánh với dùng súng mát-xa sau lúc tập thể dục. (4)
Nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng liệu pháp rung giúp tăng cường khuôn khổ chuyển động một cách hoàn hảo, có thể giúp các bạn tiếp cận những vị trí sâu hơn khi tập luyện.5 thí dụ, tăng cường phạm vi chuyển di ở mắt cá chân sẽ giúp các bạn mang đến tư thế ngồi chồm hỗm sâu hơn lúc Squat. (5)
*Đối với khả năng lưu thông máu*
Súng massage cầm tay giống như một loại tất nén mới. Hoạt động cơ học giống như búa của súng mát xa làm cải thiện lưu lượng máu đến các khu vực được nhắm mục đích, giảm sưng hiệu quả và loại bỏ các cảm giác can hệ đến tuần hoàn như tê và ngứa ran.




Đối với các người lưu thông máu kém, các bạn hãy nên sử dụng 2-3 lần mỗi ngày không quá 30 phút mỗi lần. Các bạn có thể sử dụng vào sáng, trưa và tối để giúp cải thiện lưu thông tin cả ngày và nhận được nhiều lợi ích lúc sử dụng hằng ngày.
*Nghiên cứu nói gì?*
một vài loại liệu pháp mô mềm bao gồm cả mát xa được cho làm làm cải thiện lưu lượng máu tới các khu vực nhắm mục tiệu (6). Tuy nhiên chưa có nghiên cứu nào sắm thấy mỗi Mọi chi tiết liên hệ theo: giữa khả năng cải thiện tuần hoàn với súng mát xa
mặc dầu chưa có bằng cớ cụ thể nào cho thấy súng mát-xa tăng lưu thông máu, nhưng điều đó không cố định có tức thị chúng ko giúp ích cho mục đích này.
giả dụ các bạn cảm thấy máu lưu thông kém, chẳng hạn như ở ống quyển do ngồi ở bàn làm việc quá lâu, súng mát-xa có thể giúp loại bỏ một số chất lỏng tích trữ ấy. Nếu các bạn bị sưng đáng nói hoặc nguy hiểm, hãy chuyện trò với bác sĩ trước lúc thử dùng súng mát-xa.
*Đối với chứng đau cơ xơ hóa*
Súng massage cầm tay có thể là một tuyển lựa điều trị hữu hiệu cho chứng đau cơ xơ hóa. Đau cơ xơ hóa là một chứng rối loàn gây ra các cơn đau lan rộng ở những cơ và khớp, cũng như cứng khớp, mỏi mệt và đau đầu.
Súng mát-xa điều trị chứng đau cơ xơ hóa bằng cách nhẹ nhàng xoa bóp những chất kết dính chặt chẽ trong cân mạc (một loại mô liên kết) và phá vỡ lẽ các nút thắt cơ, giúp giảm đau và tăng cường khả năng di chuyển
*Nghiên cứu nhắc gì?*
Một nghiên cứu về “Mát xa động dao sâu” được bệnh nhân đau cơ xơ hóa tiếp nhận tốt và nó “cải thiện đáng kể” chất lượng sống và giảm các triệu chứng (7).
đại quát, liệu pháp mát xa dài hạn được coi là một dụng cụ điều hành triệu chứng tuyệt vời cho người bị đau cơ xơ hóa, tuy thế vẫn chưa có phổ biến nghiên cứu về vấn đề này.
Súng massage cầm tay có thể giúp họ kiểm soát cơn đau nhưng họ cần phải hỏi ý kiến thầy thuốc trước lúc dùng.
*Đối với người bị thần kinh tọa*
Đối với người bị tâm thần tọa dùng súng massage cầm tay cũng có thể giúp họ nhận thấy nhẹ nhõm hơn. Đau tâm thần tọa liên quan tới chèn ép dây thần kinh tọa, một dây tâm thần lớn chạy trong khoảng lưng quần qua chân của các bạn. Khi dây tâm thần tọa bị viêm, nó có thể dẫn tới cảm giác đau nhói, kim châm và tê.
Có thể bạn quan tâm: *hướng dẫn sử dụng máy phun sương tạo ẩm*
trâm bóp bằng súng mát xa có thể giúp nới lỏng các mô kết liên chèn ép lên dây tâm thần của các bạn. Giải phóng áp lực đè lên dây thần kinh sẽ giúp giảm đau và các triệu chứng tâm thần tọa khác.
*Nghiên cứu kể gì?*
thoa bóp sâu có thể giúp giảm đau tâm thần tọa nhưng các chứng cớ là chưa thật sự rõ ràng. Một lần nữa kỹ thuật chưa hoàn toàn khẳng định việc này. Giả dụ các bạn bị đau thần kinh tọa và thầy thuốc cho phép các bạn sử dụng để xoa bóp và bạn nhận thấy nó có đem đến hiệu quả thì hãy tiếp diễn sử dụng để giảm đau.
cùng với chứng đau thần kinh tọa và đau cơ xơ hóa, súng mát xa cầm tay cũng có thể hiệu quả với các người bị nẹp ống chân, chuột rút và co thắt cơ, hội chúng đau cơ, đau khuỷu tay do chơi tennis, hội chứng ống cổ tay hoặc phồng đĩa đệm.
đương nhiên là bạn cần phải hỏi ý kiến của thầy thuốc trước khi dùng cho những triệu chứng này đặc thù ví như bạn từng can dự đến các vấn đề như gãy xương, giãn tĩnh mạch, cao áp huyết, loãng xương, chuẩn bị lấy máu hoặc đang mang thai.
*dùng súng massage cầm tay có an toàn không?*
Phụ kiện tập gym này chỉ an toàn khi dùng đúng cách và đúng mục tiêu, nếu bạn sử dụng ko đúng cách như ảnh hưởng lên các khu vực đang bị rách cơ thì có thể khiến nó trở thành trầm trọng hơn.
Hãy luôn nhận thức việc cảm nhận cảm giác của thân thể, một lời khuyên đơn thuần là hãy giới hạn lại khi cảm thấy nó gây đau thay vì cảm giác thoả thích.
Luôn xem kĩ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi sử dụng và tham khảo quan điểm bác sĩ của các bạn nếu như bạn không chắc việc dùng có đem đến hiệu quả hay không.
Xem thêm các món *đồ công nghệ độc lạ* tại Ruby.vn


----------

